
Why So Many People Like Jordan Peterson - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/why-so-many-people-like-jordan-peterson/
======
ryanx435
Jordan Peterson is actually not that popular with the far right nazis,
contrary to the article's assertions.

He is very much against "identity politics", which he seems to define as some
kind of race/tribe-first political mindest (whether thats white supremacy or
black supremacy or whatever). Instead, Jordan Peterson espouses an individual-
first world view very much in line with the enlightenment of the 1700s and
1800s.

The Nazis and white supremacists don't like him because he is telling their
supporters that the problems in their life aren't because of the color of
their skin, nor the color of the skin of their political opponents, but rather
that they are themselves the source of their own problems and they need to
clean themselves up and get their acts together because no one else is going
to do it for them.

His message is resonating because its something that american culture seems to
have forgotten in the last 10-15 years and is glad to hear once more.

~~~
tomohawk
Exactly. If anything, he's a radical centrist.

Although he's person who should be an elitist, he is actually a populist. It's
his populism that gets him the disparagement from the elites. The last thing
elites want to hear is that they're not as important as they think they are to
solving problems.

